# General > AquaTalk >  App Recommendation

## reeshee

Hello guys!

Can yáll give me some suggestions for apps I can use to monitor my aquarium? Something like Aquarimate but FREE please!  :Smile:  I am an android user so yea.. 

I would like to be able to log all my details like water changes, what are my water parameters, when I dosed certain chemicals.. 

Thanks!!

----------


## arotan

Basic calculations of litres of water in tank will be basically length and breath and height... Dosage will be label in each chemical bottles.
Good idea for an apps which can easily access...


Namoh Tasa!

----------


## mUAr_cHEe

> I would like to be able to log all my details like water changes, what are my water parameters, when I dosed certain chemicals..


I use a spreadsheet. With iCloud or DropBox, it is accessible on my iPad, iPhone, iMac and Lenovo.  :Grin:

----------


## reeshee

Good idea! Glad this thread has resurfaced haha!

----------

